# Audi TT Coup? S line competition: Exclusive Dynamics at an Attractive Price



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Audi TT Coupé S line competition: Exclusive Dynamics at an Attractive Price*










Audi has now released PR shots of the new TT S-line competition along with European market information. As noted in our previous story on this car, a version will be coming to the USA. Check out the additional rear shots and all the details after the jump.

* Full Story *


----------



## raugusto (Apr 11, 2001)

anyone has pictures of the interior parts?


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

Booooo! :thumbdown:


----------



## Poverty (Feb 17, 2012)

Great way to **** on the owners of the halo RS range


----------



## canuckttrs (Feb 5, 2012)

lame, making a regular TT look like an RS car. not to mention eating RS dust off the line. 

complete poser car


----------



## yip (Jul 14, 2003)

canuckttrs said:


> lame, making a regular TT look like an RS car. not to mention eating RS dust off the line.
> 
> complete poser car


LOL at all the upset RS owners. 99% of people on the road wouldn't know the difference between an 08 non S line FWD TT and an RS when they see one.


----------



## Gateway1 (Sep 21, 2011)

Whoever would pay close to $48k+ for a regular TT with a body kit is :screwy:
You could easily purchase a TTS for that money. I bet Audi will sell 50 S-line TT models in the U.S.


----------



## YYC Dubber (Jun 23, 2011)

would have been nice to get the RS in Samoa Orange...


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

Anybody else notice the new black rotor-arm wheels with silver accents (as opposed to red on the current black rotor-arm wheel options for the RS)? Those might look pretty slick on a black car...


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

raugusto said:


> anyone has pictures of the interior parts?


From the story where we'd first broken news on this car. It is linked on the right from this story if you'd like to read that one.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Honestly I don't know what all the fuss is about from TT RS owners. The trunk spoiler is the only shared part that is unique to the TT RS. The rotor wheels are sold on pretty much everything so they're not exactly exclusive. The bodywork is TT S-line/TTS.


----------



## octalon7 (Feb 17, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Honestly I don't know what all the fuss is about from TT RS owners. The trunk spoiler is the only shared part that is unique to the TT RS. The rotor wheels are sold on pretty much everything so they're not exactly exclusive. The bodywork is TT S-line/TTS.


So I should be upset then? 

Bah, I haven't seen a RS or another S on the road yet in Southern Cal. I'm sure they are out there, but given the rarity of both and the fact that this won't sell any better, no reason for panties to bunch.


----------



## canuckttrs (Feb 5, 2012)

yip said:


> LOL at all the upset RS owners. 99% of people on the road wouldn't know the difference between an 08 non S line FWD TT and an RS when they see one.


almost, but not quite. 100% of people don't know the diff between a TTS and a TTRS, but that's not the point. the point is audi is giving tt owners the option of adding a body kit to a car to make it look like a different one which is gay. do you own a riced-out honda by any chance?


----------



## Gateway1 (Sep 21, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> The trunk spoiler is the only shared part that is unique to the TT RS. The rotor wheels are sold on pretty much everything so they're not exactly exclusive. The bodywork is TT S-line/TTS.


I completely understand Audi is just trying to make a buck. If the S-line package had been available for the TT a few years ago no one would care. I am looking forward to the final S-line TT production numbers in NA. 



canuckttrs said:


> the point is audi is giving tt owners the option of adding a body kit to a car to make it look like a different one which is gay.


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

Gateway1 said:


> I completely understand Audi is just trying to make a buck. If the S-line package had been available for the TT a few years ago no one would care. I am looking forward to the final S-line TT production numbers in NA.


You realize a couple years ago Audi changed the S-line front end to look exactly like the previous year TTS? All they've done with this package is add the rear spoiler, the front end is the standard S-line package which is much closer to the TTS than RS. So you're really that miffed about the inclusion of a spoiler?


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

Gateway1 said:


> I completely understand Audi is just trying to make a buck. If the S-line package had been available for the TT a few years ago no one would care. I am looking forward to the final S-line TT production numbers in NA.


You realize a couple years ago Audi changed the S-line front end to look exactly like the previous year TTS? All they've done with this package is add the rear spoiler, the front end is the standard S-line package which is much closer to the TTS than RS. So you're really that miffed about the inclusion of a spoiler? And keep in mind that Audi already had a fixed spoiler available for the TT. It didn't have the same V-shaped support posts but the profile was close enough that it is all but identical to the RS fixed spoiler.


----------



## Gateway1 (Sep 21, 2011)

JohnLZ7W said:


> All they've done with this package is add the rear spoiler, the front end is the standard S-line package which is much closer to the TTS than RS.


Overall, you really think they were going for the TTS look?


----------



## mtbscoTT (Jan 14, 2003)

All Gen II TT's are pretty rare, even in my car-crazed city. I've got a story I've been looking for a place to throw out so here's as good as any.

I just did a 2250 mile trip to GA/SC and back a few weeks ago. Other than a couple of "nice car" comments at gas stations and drive-throughs did anyone give a glimmer of recognition that the TT-RS was anything special or different....except for one.
The main purpose of my trip was supporting my cycling team at the USAC road nationals centered in Augusta. The TT event (time trial) started from a park area on the South Carolina side of a dam over the Strom Thurmond Reservoir, went into Georgia, then turned around and came back. The main road leading into the park area was closed off and people were parked up and down the sides of the road. I had found a prime spot for my car on a grassy corner near the start/finish area. So many (friendly) people were around I just left it there unlocked with the windows open. I had just come back to put some stuff in the trunk when a kid who had just raced in the 13-14 class came excitedly skidding up to me. "That's your car mister?" I asked him if he knew what it was and he sarcastically answered "of course, TT-RS, very rare, first one I've ever seen." He knew all the statistics and specs and what set it apart. He went on to tell me he was from a small town in North Carolina where all he could do was read about cool cars. He said whenever his family travelled away to bigger cities for races, he always made them take him by dealerships so he could see his dream cars in person. The whole episode really made my day, but it also reinforced that only a few even care about cars in general.


----------



## Gateway1 (Sep 21, 2011)

canuckttrs said:


> complete poser car


This reminds me of a guy I used to work with. He owned a '87 Mustang LX (4 cyl), mounted pony wheels and 5.0 badging on his car. Tried passing it off as a real 5.0. I asked him why: "chicks dig the 5.0" :sly: :facepalm: :thumbdown:

I would not be surprised to see some S-line TT owners throw RS badges on the car.


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

Gateway1 said:


> Overall, you really think they were going for the TTS look?


Yep... take a look across the Audi model range. S-line cars have the S bodykit but without the engine or chassis upgrades. That's all this is except for some black trim and the RS spoiler.

I'm actually curious to see if some more of the interior pics. Some of the tinted trim pieces might be pretty nice upgrades. Would your head explode if someone took the poser parts and installed them in a real TTRS?


----------



## audi_rs (Aug 7, 2005)

i dont understand all the fuss, that is what a TT s-line looks like. you walk into a dealer right now and ask for a TT S-line you will get a car that looks like that minus the wheels and wing. all they have done is added some black bits to it. the front grille is still an s-line style grill, as well as the fog light grilles.


nothing about that tt is tt-rs other then the rear wing :screwy:


----------



## Dr. Bill (May 15, 2011)

I guess they had to do something with the TT-RS wings that people 'deleted'. 

What's the big deal - some select an option to make their TT-RS look like a TT. Now others can select the opposite. If it really bothers you, don't buy one.


----------



## Gateway1 (Sep 21, 2011)

JohnLZ7W said:


> Yep... take a look across the Audi model range. S-line cars have the S bodykit but without the engine or chassis upgrades. That's all this is except for some black trim and the RS spoiler.



The TT "S-line" package is a mix TTS/RS exterior/interior parts (wheels, rear spolier, body kit, trim, etc...). Show me an A5 with S-line package that has a mix of S5/RS5 exterior/interior parts.


----------



## audi_rs (Aug 7, 2005)

Gateway1 said:


> The TT "S-line" package is a mix TTS/RS exterior/interior parts (wheels, rear spolier, body kit, trim, etc...). Show me an A5 with S-line package that has a mix of S5/RS5 exterior/interior parts.


im pretty sure this is the first "s-line" that has any tt-rs parts, and its the rear spoiler. no regular s-line has any tt-rs parts on it related to interior/exterior except a short shifter, which came stock on 3.2 tt s-lines in 08/09, before the rs was out.


----------



## canuckttrs (Feb 5, 2012)

man, you must be crazy. you actually buy cars based at least partly on their looks and how exclusive they are appearance-wise? nutter. :screwy:

every normal person wants a generic-looking car, you are mad!


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

audi_rs said:


> im pretty sure this is the first "s-line" that has any tt-rs parts, and its the rear spoiler. no regular s-line has any tt-rs parts on it related to interior/exterior except a short shifter, which came stock on 3.2 tt s-lines in 08/09, before the rs was out.


Correct. The TT S-line has been around since 2007 I think and the facelift with the TTS front end was last year (maybe year before?). 

This is just a special edition competition package which takes the S-line and adds the RS rear spoiler. It's very common for car makers to do run out specials to eek out as much demand as possible before retiring a platform.


----------



## octalon7 (Feb 17, 2006)

JohnLZ7W said:


> Correct. The TT S-line has been around since 2007 I think and the facelift with the TTS front end was last year (maybe year before?).
> 
> This is just a special edition competition package which takes the S-line and adds the RS rear spoiler. It's very common for car makers to do run out specials to eek out as much demand as possible before retiring a platform.


Yep, MB does that with AMG appearance packages.


----------



## Gateway1 (Sep 21, 2011)

audi_rs said:


> im pretty sure this is the first "s-line" that has any tt-rs parts, and its the rear spoiler. no regular s-line has any tt-rs parts on it related to interior/exterior except a short shifter, which came stock on 3.2 tt s-lines in 08/09, before the rs was out.


That is the point I was trying to make. Unlike the rest of Audi's lineup, this S-line package is not based solely on the TTS. The wheels, rear spoiler and bumpers make you think TT-RS. Like I said earlier, Audi is a business and their goal is to make as much money as possible. Now that I've seen the cost of the S-line package ($2200), you really get a ton for your money. At that price, Audi will sell more than I originally thought.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Just so we're clear, the only TT RS-specific part on this car is the rear deck lid spoiler. The TT S-line uses the same front bumper as the TTS. While it may look similar, it is not the same (note the floating lower blade on the front versus the TT RS's that bows up to connect the grille center section. The TTS and TT RS have always shared side skirts and rear bumpers with the TT RS getting a unique lower valance at the rear. 

The TT received its P.I. or product improvement about two years ago (before the TT RS was launched in the USA). At this time the TT received the unique S-line bumpers from pre-P.I. and the TT S-line received the TTS look. Even that's not terribly groundbreaking as the A4/A5 (now Q5 as well) each use the same pieces on the S-line and S models.

Rotor wheels are heavily used across the line. There's an A3 S-line TDI right now at my dealer with rotors. If you want exclusive wheels, don't go with rotors, tri-fives or the old B7 RS 4 design. The really great-looking wheels tend to see wide use at Audi... which I'm okay with because personally I'd rather see more cars like this going down the road than low-content A4s and the like.


----------



## redz9269 (Sep 3, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Just so we're clear, the only TT RS-specific part on this car is the rear deck lid spoiler. The TT S-line uses the same front bumper as the TTS. While it may look similar, it is not the same (note the floating lower blade on the front versus the TT RS's that bows up to connect the grille center section. The TTS and TT RS have always shared side skirts and rear bumpers with the TT RS getting a unique lower valance at the rear.
> 
> The TT received its P.I. or product improvement about two years ago (before the TT RS was launched in the USA). At this time the TT received the unique S-line bumpers from pre-P.I. and the TT S-line received the TTS look. Even that's not terribly groundbreaking as the A4/A5 (now Q5 as well) each use the same pieces on the S-line and S models.
> 
> Rotor wheels are heavily used across the line. There's an A3 S-line TDI right now at my dealer with rotors. If you want exclusive wheels, don't go with rotors, tri-fives or the old B7 RS 4 design. The really great-looking wheels tend to see wide use at Audi... which I'm okay with because personally I'd rather see more cars like this going down the road than low-content A4s and the like.


Agree w/George completely. Price is stupid for a rear spoiler- especially when many RS owners have chosen the wing delete - even if it looks like the RS - anyone could add one aftermarket. 

I don't know about most of you but I couldn't care less about an S-Line.... I know what the RS is capable of, that I smile when I see it and grin like an idiot when I drive it - and the only thing an S-Line TT is going to see at a green light is my *** with the RS and my hand waving bye bye


----------



## Gateway1 (Sep 21, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> The TTS and TT RS have always shared side skirts and rear bumpers


Including the lower valance and exhaust tips?




















It's obvious they were going for the TT-RS "look". Again, the wheels, rear spoiler and bumpers make you think TT-RS. Based on comments I've seen around the web, anyone who thinks otherwise is in the minority.


----------



## Gateway1 (Sep 21, 2011)

redz9269 said:


> I don't know about most of you but I couldn't care less about an S-Line....


Same here, but George posted a thread and we gave our opinions. Some people debate certain topics and views they disagree with.
Car forums would be a boring place if we shared the same opinions. :beer:


----------



## canuckttrs (Feb 5, 2012)

so when is audi going to give R8V8 owners a body kit to make it look more like an R8GT?


----------



## jpkeyzer (Aug 24, 2011)

canuckttrs said:


> so when is audi going to give R8V8 owners a body kit to make it look more like an R8GT?


A TT-to-R8 kit can be seen *here*.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

A couple of things. First, you guys should be reading this site through Fourtitude and not Vortex. I'd get the traffic and page views on the Audi site. My email updates keep taking me back to Vortex, the site where the reply comes from.

On the look, it is not uncommon to bring a look down the market as the production cycle matures. Audi UK already did a special edition R8 Le Mans with the GT wheels. Watch for the facelift... it'll look a lot like a GT without the winglets and the rear trunk spoiler. Exhaust tips will go round like the GT. This is not a new formula.


----------



## audi_rs (Aug 7, 2005)

Gateway1 said:


> Including the lower valance and exhaust tips?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that has been the standard s-line rear valance on a lot of cars


----------



## yip (Jul 14, 2003)

canuckttrs said:


> do you own a riced-out honda by any chance?


And if I do?


----------



## YYC Dubber (Jun 23, 2011)

Gateway1 said:


> This reminds me of a guy I used to work with. He owned a '87 Mustang LX (4 cyl), mounted pony wheels and 5.0 badging on his car. Tried passing it off as a real 5.0. I asked him why: "chicks dig the 5.0" :sly: :facepalm: :thumbdown:
> 
> I would not be surprised to see some S-line TT owners throw RS badges on the car.


TBH I wouldnt worry too much about it.

I still check out GTI's when they drive by, even rubberneck the very few Golf R's I've seen around town... just because the RS is the VAG "sportscar" range topper doesnt mean I dont appreciate those rides anymore...

And anyone that does throw RS badges on their car... why worry about it? Trust me he/she will feel like **** without any help the first time they pull up to a REAL RS that blips it's 5- pot burble at them and doesnt get a response...


----------



## mageus (Sep 1, 2004)

Not bothered a bit.

The nose is what really distinguishes the RS, with that gaping maw and the (functional) corner vents.

I got way more thumbs ups and cat calls with my A5 than with my TTRS. Only once in the past year has anyone tried to race me on the street (a bright orange-yellow modded 370; I didn't bite).

The TTRS is truly an enthusiast's car, especially in the fact that only those in-the-know really know anything about the car. Everyone else could care less. I'm just fine with that.


----------

